# Errores meos corrigite, quaeso! Benigne.



## yuriandre

Hi Friends! 

I was looking at one of our friend's signature and could not recognize the nature/type of language used in the following statement (in pink). I was trying to use portuguese online translation to english but it does not provide the correct English translation. This language somewhat resembles spanish but am not sure. Please advise. Gracias!

Please correct my mistakes! Thanks.
Korrigiert mich bitte! Danke.
Corrigez-moi, s'il vous plaît! Merci.
¡Por favor, corrijan mis errores! Gracias.
.فضلاً صحح اخطائي! شكراً
*Errores meos corrigete, quaeso! Benigne.*
請改正我的錯處﹐謝謝﹗
私の間違いを直して下さい。 ありがとう。
_I don't speak all of these languages.  _


----------



## alc112

That signature is Whodunit's


----------



## cristóbal

I believe it is Latin, yuriandre.   'Course, you could just ask Whodunit.


----------



## yuriandre

Yes, Al. However, I do not know what kind of language is that? Any information will be much appreciated.


----------



## lauranazario

Yuriandre... I suggest you PM Whodunit and inquire about the language within the sentence in question. That way you'll probably get a quicker and more direct answer. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## yuriandre

Oh, thanks. I actually forgot the screen name coz i copied that signature from him/her but did not get the name. I found it cute so I saved it in my inbox. Thanks! I will PM him.


----------



## Cathurian

I'm almost certain it's Italian -- look at "benigne".


----------



## Whodunit

It's Latin that I study for the first year.

I'll PM you, too.

Errores - errors/mistakes

meos - my

corrigete - correct

quaeso - please

benigne - thanks.

Please correct my errors. Thanks.


----------



## cristóbal

Cathurian said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain it's Italian -- look at "benigne".



*ahem* *cough*... 'nuff said.


----------



## ragraham

just in case the person using this hasn't changed it three years on...it should be corrigite, not corrigete, corrigo is 3rd conjugation.


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

[QUOTE 
benigne - thanks.

Please correct my errors. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

Doesn't _benigne_ on its own usually mean 'thanks, but no thanks'?


----------

